# Best entry level muzzleloader



## Michael1952 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thinking about getting into blackpowder this season. what would be a good entry level muzzleloader to begin with?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 22, 2015)

I shot CVA for years, but I now prefer Traditions. I would recommend a Pursuit LT.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 25, 2015)

My SIL bought a traditions "kit" that came
with everything needed to shoot it....
Got it at Bass Pro, i think......
New in-lines are easy to shoot and clean,
if you familiarize yourself with the manual
before you start blasting away.....


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 25, 2015)

I would not go "cheap" even for an entry level gun.

You will enjoy muzzle-loading shooting and hunting more if you have a gun that's easy to load, accurate to shoot, and easy to clean.

I suggest something with stainless steel, or otherwise corrosion resistant.

One with inline ignition and an easily-removable breech plug would be nice.

I suggest one with a good barrel that has deep grooves and sharp lands to really spin the bullet.

I don't know what make and model fits that description, but it probably isn't one of those $139 guns that they sell at the big box sporting goods stores.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 5, 2015)

I bought a CVA Wolf, and a muzzleloader scope from Cabellas 2 years ago. Paid right at $240 shipped to my door for both items($40ish scope). 

Shooting 240gr Hornady XTPs over two 50gr 777 pellets, I can cloverleaf 3 shots at 100yds. Have not touched the scope after I dialed it in 2 years ago... holds zero perfect.

I have killed deer out to 175yds with it, and would suggest it to anyone getting into muzzleloading.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 6, 2015)

I use the youth model CVA Wolf, it's great!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

A friend of mine bought a CVA (I think it was a wolf,) about twenty years ago as an "entry level" for around $99. He's still hunting with it now, never saw a need to buy anything else, probably killed over a hundred deer with it. You don't need one of those gun-snob muzzleloaders to effectively kill deer. That's the same folks that think you can't kill just as many deer with a Savage rifle with a $150 scope on it as you can with a custom job with a grand and a half of glass on it. Whitetaill deer were almost killed to extinction in the eastern US. with flintlock rifles, and I still kill them every year with a flintlock, for that matter.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 11, 2016)

I had Remington 700ML and learned to hate it.

Then I got CVA Accura in stainless steel and love it!

Good luck with you choice.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 20, 2016)

CVA used to have blued barrels from Italy.  They absolutely suck and rust in a heartbeat.  I see no one has mentioned Knight.  Made in the USA and have great corrosion resistance.  Remington good too.


----------



## Gecko (Jan 27, 2016)

I bought a used Knight BK 92 .50 from a friend about 7 years ago.  It was flawless, well cared for.  Paid $75 for it.  It is crazy accurate.  I would not count out a quality used one.  Folks buy them and lose interest or hate cleaning them.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Good to hear.


----------



## DEERSLAYERJOHN (Feb 6, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> CVA used to have blued barrels from Italy.  They absolutely suck and rust in a heartbeat.  I see no one has mentioned Knight.  Made in the USA and have great corrosion resistance.  Remington good too.



I have a Knight disc rifle. that I used for 10 years. I burned the chamber out of 2 years ago. I have had a CVBA,45 long rifle that I built from a kit that was bad to rust before the Knight. I have muzzle loader hunting for 40 years and replaced the Knight with a CVA Wolf. I would recommend the CVA Wolf to any body, simple to load and clean, light weight and compact too.


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 7, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> CVA used to have blued barrels from Italy.  They absolutely suck and rust in a heartbeat.  I see no one has mentioned Knight.  Made in the USA and have great corrosion resistance.  Remington good too.



Another vote for CVA who now use Begarra barrels that are absolutely awesome.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Good to hear.  I guess they have gotten a little better.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 24, 2016)

Save up and get the best you can.

I got the Remington 700ML when it first came out because it was slightly cheaper than Thompson. My mistake.

I love Remington. My Rem 700 SS 30.06 is great for rifke hunting but the ML did not meet expectations for ML.

Years later i bought the CVA with the rust protection. Accurate , easy to use and clean.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 5, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> Save up and get the best you can.
> 
> I got the Remington 700ML when it first came out because it was slightly cheaper than Thompson. My mistake.
> 
> ...



What is your issue with the 700ML?  I have one and I can't destroy that thing and it's like shooting the 700 rifle and is accurate as all get out.  I have taken several deer with it and I think it's lighter than all the newer ML's out there so what is the situation with yours??  Just curious.


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 14, 2016)

See if you can run across a Knight MK85 and buy it.


----------



## Pawdaddy (Jun 24, 2016)

Cant go wrong with that CVA wolf. Simple is better


----------



## 44magpastor (Sep 12, 2016)

I bought a CVA Optima about 4 years ago.  Its been great, especially since I stopped using powerbelts and went with TC shockwaves.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 12, 2016)

I love my  CVA optima.  the breach plug is easy to remove with no tools so cleaning is quick and painless.  it's light, the base models are very affordable, and it's accurate. it's also got a nitrided barrel for corrosion resistance and I believe CVA offers a lifetime warranty against rust as well.


----------

